# Jpg aufbereiten für Schnittplotter



## hoizwurm (26. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum. Also mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe ein beschissen schlechtes Jpg eines Zunftwappens, das ich bis jetzt 
immer im Briefkopf hatte, und da ging es noch Tadellos und hatte auch seinen 
Reiz.

Nun haben wir beschlossen, unsere PKW´s als Werbefläche nutzen und ich 
möchte(muß) daher dieses Wappen, das Bestandteil meines Logos ist auf 
möglichst einfache Linien reduzieren ohne das es zu nüchtern wirkt und dann 
natürlich auch noch in Kurven umwandeln, damit der Schildermacher die Folien danach schneiden(plotten) kann.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein paar Tips geben könnte, wie ich das am besten 
anstellen könnte, ohne das dabei ein paar Tage Arbeit draufgehen. 

Hier mal das Bild, ist natürlich nur ne verkleinerte Version.






Vielen Dank im voraus

Hoizwurm


----------



## Beppone (26. November 2003)

Hallo, Hoizwurm,

tatsächlich lassen sich nur Vektoren schneiden, und selbst da gibt es noch einiges an Fehlerpotential.

Meine Empfehlung: JPG ins Grafikprogramm (Freehand/Illustrator etc. ) importieren,
mit dem Bezigonwerkzeug nachbauen. Linien müssen in Aussenkonturen verwandelt werden, Kreuzungen sind entsprechend auch ein Problem.

Zur einfachen Kontrolle kannst Du in die Grobdarstellung wechseln (zB Freehand: Strg/Apfel + K), dann wird genau das gezeigt,, was der Schneideplotter schneiden wird.

Mehrfarbige Teile erfordern etwas Erfahrung, es kann je nach Objekt ausgespart oder unterfüllt werden.

Für Dein Beispiel-JPG hätte ich bei präziser Vektorisierung so ca. 0.5 Std. kalkuliert.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben

Grüße

Bep


----------



## hoizwurm (26. November 2003)

Hi Beppone!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werde mich mal dahinterklemmen. Das Bezigon-
Werkzeug ist zwar was ganz was neues für mich, aber mal schauen.

Das mit der halben Stunde werde ich zwar nicht ganz schaffen  

mfg Hoizwurm


----------

